# 2" Cube



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Most of my woodcarving is what is called chip carving and can be very detailed. This past year at a woodcarving show there is a very good miniature caricature carver who made a miniature chip carving. All I could say was "if he can do that I can." So the challenge was on and at the Dayton woodcarving show there was a category for a carving that had to fit into a 2" cube so I made a 1 7/8" cube, just in case their box was small. LOL! I made this cube out of holly wood because of the small details basswood would not hold them and holly would. Well I did take a blue ribbon with it after all.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

What a COOL project. Love it.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

That looks very painstaking.. you must have a lot of patience to do that. You should post this as a project so more people will see it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely post this as a project AND …. wouldn't it be fun to have a little friendly challenge here at LumberJocks to do a 2" carving?


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

WOW…that is inspiring! I just got started in chip carving--thanks for making me want to keep practicing! Beautiful work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool Roger


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks tedious and awesome. I want to learn how to carve like this now.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger: A great challenge and congratulations.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Debbie:

Maybe revise your challenge to be something to fit in a 2" box.

That way it wouldn't be limited to carving.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicely executed! Especially like the two layer excavations!
DanK


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a serious work of art!


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

After seeing this, I broke out a few of my antique carving knives to see if I could carve anything at all.
Nope.
Thats awesome.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I would experience death by a 1000 cuts. You create a masterpiece. Alas different we are.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy moses at the perfection in those cuts. I'm not sure I could do that, even though I've take a class with Barry…

Nice work!


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Fantastical! Don't know how I missed this post. Your work is always high-caliber. Steve


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How long does it take to do something like that? It's fantastic btw.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

very very nice. you have something I do not have much of. patiences. I lack what you have plenty of. Good show.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm patient and cool headed as a rule but I swear! If I attempted to duplicate something like that there'd be a pile of gouged up 2" cubes at the foot of a very scarred up wall across the shop. You have any other hobbies - like diamond cutting or brain surgery? Amazing work.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work, where do you get your holly from?


----------

